# Support Groups in Ottawa Canada?



## 15132

Greetings!







I will be moving to the Ottawa region in the next month and was wondering if there was a support group in the area?I'll be staying in a hotel for the first couple of months till I find a place to stay. Its located downtown but I'm hoping to find a place soon that is just on the outskirts of Ottawa.


----------



## 15132

Greetings!Just putting this back up since I've been in Ottawa now since February 07. Are there any groups in the Ottawa region at all?Thanks!


----------

